#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Termen en hun definitie.

## Ericsamandj

In navolging van mijn vraag in het ev setje topic.
Een aantal benamingen en termen waarvan ik graag meer wil leren, en waarover ik via de search geen bevredigende antwoorden heb gevonden.


Faseplug/ fasedraaier?
Wat zijn dit en waar dienen ze voor?

Ik lees over verschillende soorten line array's, wat zijn de verschillen?
Ik heb gelezen over:
point source array's
Constant curve array
en in het meyer topic iets met beam array?

Time alignen? andere term voor fasegedrag afstellen?


Octaven, lees bij verschillende processor topics over 8db per octaaf, 12 db per octaaf.
Wat word hiermee bedoeld?

Sorry, zijn een hoop vragen die voor de meesten hier gesneden koek zullen zijn, maar wil graag snappen waar t vaak over gaat.
Alvastbedankt.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## timmetje

> In navolging van mijn vraag in het ev setje topic.
> Een aantal benamingen en termen waarvan ik graag meer wil leren, en waarover ik via de search geen bevredigende antwoorden heb gevonden.
> 
> 
> Faseplug/ fasedraaier?
> Wat zijn dit en waar dienen ze voor?
> 
> _Een fasedraaier is simpelweg een 'andersom' gesoldeerd kabel om de polariteit van een microfoon (of ander signaal) om te draaien. Handig als de mengtafel niet over een dergelijke knop beschikt.
> 
> ...



Dat is alvast antwoord op één van je vragen. De rest kan ongetwijfeld beter beantwoord worden door mensen die er meer verstand van hebben dan ik.

----------


## MusicXtra

Time alignen is wat anders als fase gedrag afstellen al heeft het wel veel met elkaar te maken.
Time alignen is simpelweg het verder/dichterbij plaatsen van de verschillende drivers om te zorgen dat de luisteraar uit alle drivers op hetzelfde moment een positieve of negatieve puls hoort. Dit kun je doen door de kast zodanig te ontwerpen dat het akoestisch centrum van alle drivers op een lijn ligt maar met de huidige processoren kan dit net zo makkelijk electronisch.
Het fase gedrag afstellen is zorgen dat de verschillende drivers over het gebied waarin ze elkaar overlappen bij elke frequentie gelijk bewegen.
Dit is dus even wat lastiger te realiseren dat time-alignen maar is van enorme invloed op de weergave van een systeem.
Fase afregelen gebeurd met all-pass filters, dit zijn filters die alle frequenties doorlaten maar wel een frequentie afhankelijke fase draaiing toevoegen.

----------


## Koen De Paepe

Een octaaf is een een toonladder. Wij bekijken dit echter niet als noten maar als frequenties. een octaaf is een verdubbeling of halvering van frequenties. Bijvoorbeeld de frequenties van 30 tot 60Hz is een octaaf maar ook van 8KHz tot 16KHz. Als je bij een crossover of processor instelt dat die bepaalde uitgang 12dB per octaaf omlaag gaat op het crossover punt dat bijvoorbeeld op 100Hz ligt, zal je bij 200Hz 12dB minder signaal hebben.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Misschien het boek van bob mcCarthy kopen daar staat een bult informatie in en dan alles wat je ven niet begrijpt via het www opzoeken .
Ik heb hier onder een linkje naar mijn blog geplaatst . Is vooral info betreffende het meten met smaart of sim en gaat dus iets dieper als veel van de informatie die er te vinden is op het www. 
http://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.com
Een cursus volgen helpt ook

----------


## Gast1401081

fasedraaier - polariteitsdraaier eigenlijk, waarbij je pen 2 en 3 omdraait. 
Een faseplug is zo'n toeter die je binnenin de hoorn nog wel eens ziet...

----------


## 4AC

> Een faseplug is zo'n toeter die je binnenin de hoorn nog wel eens ziet...



Het is wel wat meer dan dat, vrijwel elke CD heeft ook een faseplug.

Dit lijkt me een betere uitleg:
http://www.centauriaudio.com.au/diy/plugs.html
Al is dat ook nog maar het topje van de ijsberg...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Even niet uit het oog verliezen dat deze vraag in het beginners forum wordt gesteld...
Dus antwoorden op basis van het feit dat de vraagsteller nauwelijks kennis heeft van de materie.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Het is wel wat meer dan dat, vrijwel elke CD heeft ook een faseplug.



CD is in dit geval de compression driver, en dus niet de constant directivity hoorn.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Hij en ieder ander kunnen er maar beter aan wennen en zo als hij dus ook doet vragen stellen en google gebruiken daar het er niet makkelijker op wordt naar mate je verder komt . 
Simpele taal gebruiken helpt niet echt daar alles op internet omschreven wordt met de meest dure taal voor simpele dingen

----------


## Ericsamandj

Heb na wat filosoferen weer eens een gedachtegang waar ik niet uitkom.

Betreft akoestische koppeling; dit geschied wanneer je bijvoorbeeld bij subs een 2 e ernaast inzet, heb je dan in dit geval door de koppeling 3db winst, of door de verdubbeling van het vermogen? Of beiden en 6db winst tov 1 sub?

tot hoever kan je subs dan uit elkaar plaatsen zodat ze wel blijven koppelen.

Weet niet of de term juist is maar fire end opstelling is de subs plaatsen met max 1 meter ruimte ertussen?

Waarom worden bij drive in shows vaak sub top per kant ingezet en niet gewerkt met subs als centerstack? Vanwege de uniformiteit?

----------


## Timo Beckman

2 bronnen geeft 20log(2/1)=6dB mits beide bronnen 100% in fase staan .

Subs kun je naast elkaar plaatsen (een sub line dus) en dan geldt de maximale afstand van 2/3 golflengte van x-over frequentie aan de bovenkant . Minder mag altijd maar ga je er overheen dan krijg je side lobbes  . 
Bij end fired array's plaats je subs achter elkaar en vertraag je alles naar de achterste sub waarbij er aan de achtekant dus cancels ontstaan die afhankelijk zijn van de afstand tussen de subs .

http://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.c...ly-in-english/
http://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.c...-english-only/
http://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.c...-some-from-db/
http://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.c...y-even-bother/
http://timobeckmangeluid.wordpress.c...configuration/

Die vraag betreffende drive in geen idee maar denk dat het oa met geld te maken heeft

Het nadeel van een stack links en een stack rechts staat beschreven in de laatste link van het rijtje . Stel vragen als je iets niet (helemaal) begrijpt en dat doe je al dus je bent op de goede weg . Keep it up

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Waarom worden bij drive in shows vaak sub top per kant ingezet en niet gewerkt met subs als centerstack? Vanwege de uniformiteit?



Vaak is het gewoon ook moeilijk om een centerstack te plaatsen / gebruiken, of je moet het onder de dj tafel / meubel kunnen wegstoppen. Met wat grotere klussen doe ik het wel eens, maar nooit bij een kleiner feestje.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Fire end is dus niet de goede benaming, zoals Timo omschrijft is het dus zoals Sander laatst een foto plaatste van een gig uit Amsterdam.

Hoe noemt men de opstelling dan waarbij de subs in rij staan met ertussen ietwat ruimte?

Ik zie t over t algemeen bij de grotere line arrays op buitenfestivals.

Edit: overheen gelezen, gewoon een subline dus.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Wat de sub opstelling waarvan jij die foto hebt gezien : je hebt daar 2 mogelijkheden nm
Een gradiënt array (reversed end fired zoals ik het noem) waar de achterste sub wordt naar de voorste sub gedelayed en daar na polariteit flippen . Geeft een erg goede reductie van laag aan de achterkant maar door het fase verschil aan de voorkant zal dit minder goed te matchen zijn met je main array .

Of een echte end fired waarbij je dus 2 3 of 4 subs achter elkaar legt en alles naar de achterste delayed . Dit geeft de beste respons qua klank maar neemt erg veel ruimte in beslag .

Die sub line is zoals het heet en sterker het is een line array maar dan alleen voor laag . Door de golflengtes van de frequenties van het sub kun je dit verder uit elkaar plaatsen zonder de "vervelende" gevolgen die er plaatsvinden mocht je dit met echte line array kasten proberen .

----------


## Timo Beckman

By the way er zijn ook verschillende mannieren benaderingen van sub lines al dan niet cardioide . Het nadeel van een subline tov een stack links en rechts is voornamelijk level gerelateerd .
Een line spreid de energie meer en komt op korte afstand dus minder heftig over dan links rechts stacks . 
In het far field is dit verschil een stuk minder maar je hebt wel een egalere spreiding over je publieksveld mits je de line arched .

----------


## MusicXtra

Leuk beginnerstopic. :Cool:

----------


## Timo Beckman

............. :-)

----------


## drbeat

> ............. :-)



Hoop niet dat je dat straks met al die antwoorden hier boven gaat doen van je Timo.............. :Smile: , of je Website... Want dat vind ik toch wel erg interessant! 

Al moet ik zeggen dat ik er her en der wel weer mijn wiskunde bij gehaald heb om wat zaken te begrijpen en te snappen. Niet omdat je het niet goed uitgelegd hebt hoor, maar meer om het voor mij persoonlijk duidelijker te maken waarom je dingen zo aanpakt. Ik heb op mijn schooltijd voornamelijk zeer droge wiskunde gehad, met de filosofie dat je door middel van deze aanpak alle wiskundige en natuurkundige problematiek kunt oplossen en relativeren naar de praktijk... maar ik kan me voorstellen dat dit in het veld niet altijd mogelijk is om je Derive wiskundig rekenprogramma er op na te slaan... 

Ik begrijp dat er veel tijd in gaat zitten om het te schrijven, maar om die materie allemaal te doorgronden is wat mij betreft net zo tijdvullend... Ik hoop wel dat je het wel blijft doen. In ieder geval bedankt voor wat er nu beschikbaar is!

Ik ben nu het boek wat je aanhaalde aan het lezen...interessant hoor, en stevige materie maar ook complex... dusdanig complex dat ik gerust durf te zeggen dat je met de huidige uitgebreidste processors eigenlijk een gigantisch aantal mogelijkheden hebt om een systeem in te stellen en te finetunen.... 

Wat ik eigenlijk nog het moeilijkste vind in het hele verhaal, als je het een beetje doorgrond.
 is dat je als je eenmaal met een processor werkt, en dit goed doet, je eigenlijk niet meer moet gaan werken met een losse EQ tussen je tafel en je frontset. of zie ik dat helemaal verkeerd?

Is er een slimme werkwijze om te komen tot een snelle korte finetuning van je ruimte en je set? Want ik merk steeds meer dat ik zelf steeds critischer wordt, je jezelf steeds dwingt om alles goed af te stellen en je uiteindelijk wel een beter geluid krijgt maar je meer tijd kwijt bent met dit soort zaken af te stellen...en die tijd heb ik dan vaak weer niet... 

Nu heb ik eerlijk gezegd aardig wat klusjes gedaan met sets waar je simpelweg alles passief gefilterd werd, of waar top en sub 2 weg actief werd ingezet en dus niet zo heel veel instellingen had. maar begin me steeds meer een beginneling in dat hele gebeuren te voelen. Zeker gezien de nieuwste digi tafels, de speakerprocessors enz....

----------


## timmetje

> is dat je als je eenmaal met een processor werkt, en dit goed doet, je eigenlijk niet meer moet gaan werken met een losse EQ tussen je tafel en je frontset. of zie ik dat helemaal verkeerd?



Voor zover ik het begrepen heb gebruik je je processor om je systeem zelf te finetunen. Dat wil zeggen: subs en tops in fase, frequentiegedrag zo goed mogelijk, etc...

De losse EQ tussen tafel en frontset gebruik je vervolgens om je systeem aan te passen aan de ruimte waarin je de set neerzet.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Die stippel lijntjes waren puur naar sander . 

Ik wordt nogal eens beschuldigd van lafheid en dat mijn bijdrage hier op 0,0 te schalen valt . 

Wederom geef ik meestal redelijk ongezouten mijn mening over zaken waar ik een beetje verstand van heb en als ik op mijn blog zaken heb staan die in topics hier naar boven komen dan post ik een link hier naar toe en als het de een of andere prima donna niet bevalt prima maar dat is dan mooi zijn of haar probleem .

Of het een beginners topic betreft of niet maakt niet uit daar er voor veel zaken niet vaak een simpel antwoord bestaat en de topic starter kan hier maar beter snel aan wennen daar alles op het www snel in (h)deftig taal gebruik verzand .

Wat die wis en natuurkunde betreft je bent niet de enige die hier moeite mee heeft want ik vind dit dus ook moeilijk (voornamelijk doordat ik wis en natuurkunde vroeger echt K-vakken vond wist ik veel dat ik hier later dus erg veel mee te maken zou krijgen) .

Hier onder misschien iets wat helpt .

Als je dus 1 bron hebt en een 2de bijvoegt die 20db zachter staat krijg je een calculatie van 
20log((1+0,1)/1) maakt 20log(1,1) en geeft dus een optelling van 0,83db enz .

----------


## Timo Beckman

Probleem is dat veel maat eenheden dus lineair werken en niet logaritmisch (tijd en afstand in het geval van de blog posts dus) .
Wil je dit omzetten naar de wereld van audio en meten zul je dus moeten wennen aan het rekenen met de 20log (en 10log versie soms) om het eea te relateren aan de wereld van de audio .
Kan er niks aan doen maar is dus een typisch geval van jammer voor mij en de niet wandelende rekenmachines op deze wereld .

Als je het boek van mcCarthy leest krijg je op een gegeven moment dus een wat pittigere formule voor je kiezen nm. die van group delay iets wat nog veel lastiger is qua berekeningen en helemaal qua interpretatie (was ook een discussie punt ergens op dit medium:-) . 

Ook het verhaal betreffende forward aspect ratio is een aanrader daar je daar dagelijks mee te maken krijgt op het moment dat je met speakers en array's werkt .
Een van de "eye openers" voor mij was het hele x-over verhaal binnen array's mbt acoustische x-overs . Niks nieuws maar wel lastig binnen een array

----------


## MusicXtra

> Of het een beginners topic betreft of niet maakt niet uit daar er voor veel zaken niet vaak een simpel antwoord bestaat en de topic starter kan hier maar beter snel aan wennen daar alles op het www snel in (h)deftig taal gebruik verzand .



Tuurlijk, als je begint met voetbal doe je dat ook gelijk in de eredivisie. :Cool: 
Dingen die voor een beginner net zo goed in het Chinees geschreven kunnen zijn is lastig wennen.
Iemand hier op het forum heeft een mooi onderschrift: Beantwoord een vraag op basis van wat de vraagsteller weet, niet op wat je zelf weet. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Timo Beckman

MZzl Sander

By the way ze zullen op deze manier gedwongen worden om zelf dingen uit te gaan zoeken en niet alles voor gekauwd te krijgen . 
Daar moeten ze voor naar school of zo OF VRAGEN STELLEN OP oa DIT FORUM . 
Dan krijgen ze iig van mij een antwoord

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Hoop niet dat je dat straks met al die antwoorden hier boven gaat doen van je Timo.............., of je Website... Want dat vind ik toch wel erg interessant! 
> 
> Don't worry daar blijf ik mee bezig en het is een blog . Een website gaat er komen maar dit is voor mij zo af en toe een beetje lastig daar ik een hekel heb aan computers heb en zij ook aan mij
> 
> Al moet ik zeggen dat ik er her en der wel weer mijn wiskunde bij gehaald heb om wat zaken te begrijpen en te snappen. Niet omdat je het niet goed uitgelegd hebt hoor, maar meer om het voor mij persoonlijk duidelijker te maken waarom je dingen zo aanpakt. Ik heb op mijn schooltijd voornamelijk zeer droge wiskunde gehad, met de filosofie dat je door middel van deze aanpak alle wiskundige en natuurkundige problematiek kunt oplossen en relativeren naar de praktijk... maar ik kan me voorstellen dat dit in het veld niet altijd mogelijk is om je Derive wiskundig rekenprogramma er op na te slaan... 
> 
> Doe ik ook niet op klus tenzij het absoluut noodzakelijk is . Ook tijdens de cursus probeer ik dit tot een minimum te houden hoewel sommige dingen echt behandelt moeten worden .
> 
> Ik begrijp dat er veel tijd in gaat zitten om het te schrijven, maar om die materie allemaal te doorgronden is wat mij betreft net zo tijdvullend... Ik hoop wel dat je het wel blijft doen. In ieder geval bedankt voor wat er nu beschikbaar is!
> ...



Je bent niet de enigste die dit gevoel wel eens heeft trust me ik spreek een beetje uit ervaring (zeker qua digi mixers wat mij betreft)

----------


## drbeat

> By the way ze zullen op deze mannier gedwongen worden om zelf dingen uit te gaan zoeken en niet alles voor gekauwd te krijgen . 
> Daar moeten ze voor naar school of zo OF VRAGEN STELLEN OP oa DIT FORUM . 
> Dan krijgen ze iig van mij een antwoord



Daar heb je echt een punt Timo, en ik kan je ook zeggen dat men op scholen het er ook zo instampen dat je het zelf moet kunnen vinden...daar je meer hebt aan dat je weet hoe je iets moet opzoeken en weet waar het staat en het echt snapt dan dat je het uit je hoofd kunt stampen en het na papagaait en er geen donder van snapt..

Ik zelf heb op mijn hbo bouwkunde aardig wat akkoestiekleer gehad met alle berekeningsfacetten zodat je globaal een computer simulatie van een ruimte kunt controleren en eventuele fouten en problemen al in een vroeg stadium kunt onderkennen..

Ik zelf doe heel veel met exel en t programma DERIVE. Een wiskundig rekenprogramma waar je formules zoals bovenstaande in een grafiek kunt zetten en in tabellen.. En je kunt twee formules samenvoegen. Ik vind wiskunde erg leuk, maar wil je wel vertellen dat logaritmen erg complex kunnen zijn. Maar met DERIVE weer begrijpelijk worden omdat het direct in een tabel en grafiek te zetten is...en dan kun je er weer meer meer mee voor de interpretatie.

Overigens blijft mijn stelling wel dat een ruimte en een set afstellen niet alleen met een eq op te lossen is..dit omdat als je frequenties harder of zachter gaat zetten het kan zijn dat bij het x overpunt je problemen krijgt met de processor instellingen...stand dat heb ik gemerkt...hoe het precies werkt weet ik ook nog niet...

----------


## Timo Beckman

Is dat derive voor windows of mac 
laat maar heb het als app gevonden geloof ik

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Overigens blijft mijn stelling wel dat een ruimte en een set afstellen niet alleen met een eq op te lossen is..dit omdat als je frequenties harder of zachter gaat zetten het kan zijn dat bij het x overpunt je problemen krijgt met de processor instellingen...stand dat heb ik gemerkt...hoe het precies werkt weet ik ook nog niet...



WTTRW
je bent 9 van de 10 x toch alleen maar bezig met damage control dus gewoon proberen en anders wat anders verzinnen

----------


## drbeat

> Is dat derive voor windows of mac 
> laat maar heb het als app gevonden geloof ik



Ik heb het voor windows, of er een app voor is ondertussen weet ik niet. Wij kregen hier wiskunde mee.
Op een windows machine. destijds waren er nog geen aps.

----------


## e-sonic

Rekentool voor dB's   
*http://www.acoustassist.com/*


overigens kan deze zowel vermogens- als spannings dB's  optellen.   ik heb deze samen met flink aantal algemene tools op een facebook groep gezet, dit is wel een besloten groep....

Werkt in je browser, ios en android en blackberry...

Plaats hier ook maar even de link naar het formuleblad van de VPT  (de luidsprekerdag)
http://www.vpt.nl/media/vpt%20activi...ees_mulder.pdf

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Daar heb je echt een punt Timo, en ik kan je ook zeggen dat men op scholen het er ook zo instampen dat je het zelf moet kunnen vinden...daar je meer hebt aan dat je weet hoe je iets moet opzoeken en weet waar het staat en het echt snapt dan dat je het uit je hoofd kunt stampen en het na papagaait en er geen donder van snapt..



Sorry maar ik heb een paar cursussen gegeven en daar zaten oa een aantal roc'ers tussen .
Wat ze die wijs maken is zo af en toe te erg voor woorden vooral als het richting fase en aanverwante onderwerpen ging . 
(moet er wel bij zeggen dat ik er een paar tegen gekomen ben in de loop der tijd die en initiatief toonden en behoorlijk bij de pinken waren vooral in de richting van bergen op zoom dan:-)

----------


## e-sonic

Verder gebruik ik nog een excel tool, deze is ook voor spectra berekening o.a. A-weging. Deze kan ik opsturen per PM.
Doorgaans gaat optellen van luidheden in de 10log reeks....

even de tabel erbij gepakt, uit het cursusboek.  Optellen van twee geluidniveaus.(niet fase gerelateerd)

Aantal dB's dat bij het hoogste geluidniveau wordt opgeteld, op basis van het verschil tussen beide:

Bij een verschil van 0  (dus gelijke niveaus)   ->   3
tussen 1en 4                                           ->   2
tussen 5 en 7                                          ->   1
8 en meer                                               ->   0

----------


## Ericsamandj

Jongens jongens, ik word nu wel overspoeld met informatie hier.

Ik moet toegeven dat de materie me 5 stappen vooruit is.

Dat word me toch wel een aantal avondjes werk om het allemaal te beginnen snappen.

Iemand opperde om een cursus te volgen, laat ik voorop stellen dat ik platendraaier ben op freelance basis met mijn eigen setje vanwege de hobby.

Ik ben geen geluidstechnicus die een geluidssysteem voor 50.000 man wil gaan weghangen en die ambitie heb ik ook niet.

Wel is het zo dat ik mijn eigen materiaal en diens mogelijkheden wil kennen.

Dat is dus ook de reden dat ik hier al jaren dagelijks meelees en sinds 3 jaar lid ben. Echter gaan sommige dingen me de pet te boven. Dat komt omdat ik me hier tussen de professionals begeef. Laten we wel in acht houden dat ieder vak een samenzwering tegen leken is. Voor een platenschuiver weet ik veel over geluid, als geluidstechnicus ben ik een noob, wat maar aangeeft hoe complex dit vak is.
Laat jullie vooral door mij niet ontmoedigen alle info die je kwijt wil te posten, dan doe ik m'n best alles te begrijpen.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Het feit dat je vragen durft te stellen is al erg positief .
Meeste mensen (en tech's) durven/doen dit niet daar het te vaak als gezichtsverlies of nog dommere redenen gezien wordt .
Trust me vragen worden altijd beantwoord maar dan moeten ze wel gesteld worden.......:-)

----------


## Ericsamandj

Oke, :Stick Out Tongue:  het woord tweaken lees ik nu veelvuldig in de topics.
Is dit verstellen van frequenties?

----------


## drbeat

Goede vraag...ik heb er ook nog 1.. Het verschil tussen DCA's en sub groepen..voor mijn beleving werkt t hetzelfde...wat is nu echt t kwaliteitsverschil....

----------


## djspeakertje

Tweaken (to tweak) is een Engels werkwoord dat eigenlijk "verstellen" of "bijstellen" inhoud. Zo kan je een EQ tweaken, maar ook een compressor, gate of effectapparaat. Vaak wordt bedoelt dat er redelijk fijn wordt afgesteld, dus niet al te grof, maar meer het bijstellen voor een nummer met bijvoorbeeld een wat stevigere zangpartij. Overigens is tweaken een redelijk algemene term, zie de site tweakers.net.

Een VCA is een Voltage Controlled Amplifier.
Een DCA is een Digitally Controlled Amplifier.

Ze doen precies hetzelfde, maar een VCA vind je alleen op analoge tafels, en een DCA alleen op digitale tafels, domweg omdat de VCA analoge technologie gebruikt en de DCA digitale.
Een VCA/DCA is feitelijk een afstandsbediening voor de toegewezen kanalen. Als je bijvoorbeeld al je drums toewijst aan een (1) VCA/DCA en je bedient de fader van die VCA/DCA, dan bedien je eigenlijk alle toegewezen faders (in dit geval de drums) tegelijk, en zo dat de verhoudingen tussen de faders onderling continu gelijk blijven. Eigenlijk is het een soort masterfader voor alle toegewezen faders dus. 
Het grote verschil is dat er bij een subgroep daadwerkelijk geluid door de fader van de groep gaat, terwijl een VCA alleen maar elektronica aanstuurt, er gaat dus geen fysiek elektronisch geluid door de fader zelf, alles gebeurt in de broodjes. Bij een DCA gebeurt dat dus digitaal.
Een VCA/DCA heeft als voordeel dat stereo of mono niet uitmaakt. Als je een stereofader toewijst aan een (1) VCA/DCA blijft het geluid stereo omdat je enkel de fader op afstand bedient. Dit werkt dus ook met 2 mono kanalen die samen stereo zijn (toetsen, overheads, CD). 
Bij een (mono) subgroep kan dat niet met 1 fader, omdat al het geluid door die ene (mono) fader moet, dus alles wordt automatisch mono (behalve bij stereokanalen, afhankelijk van het type tafel). Doordat er audio door een subgroep gaat kan je die audio aftappen via de subgroep output (er bestaat niet zoiets als een "VCA Out" of "DCA Out"), die je kan gebruiken om delays mee aan te sturen. Omdat er audio doorheen gaat kan je ook een insertpunt maken op een subgroep, iets dat ook niet kan met een VCA/DCA. 

Bij een VCA/DCA zul je meestal geen faders zien bewegen als je de VCA/DCA beweegt. Overigens kan je de verhoudingen tussen de faders onderling gewoon aanpassen als ze zijn toegewezen aan een VCA/DCA (net als bij een subgroep). De setup achter een VCA/DCA is "Master-Slave". Alle kanalen zijn Slave (als je 1 kanaal verandert blijven de andere zoals ze waren), en de VCA/DCA fader is Master (die bestuurt alle toegewezen kanalen tegelijk). 

Met VCA/DCA kun je hele leuke dingen doen, zoals dit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMMmR1u0CFk

Afhankelijk van welke tafel je hebt kan je soms ook subgroepen toewijzen aan VCA/DCA groepen. 

In principe is er geen of nauwelijks verschil in geluidskwaliteit tussen een VCA/DCA en subgroep.

Overigens gebruiken sommige (analoge) tafels VCA's voor ieder kanaal. Hierdoor gaat er geen audio meer door de daadwerkelijke fader. De fader stuurt slechts de VCA aan de vervolgens het volume van het kanaal bedient (hier is de VCA dus echt een versterker). Doordat er geen audio door de fader zelf gaat, maar slechts een stuurspanning is de fader veel minder gevoelig voor storing als er stof/vuil in komt.


Daan

----------


## Ericsamandj

[IMG][/IMG]
Zijn deze 2 kastjes bedoeld als infill?

[IMG][/IMG]

Deze fire end opstelling gisteren tegengekomen, l'acoustics sb28.
Dat ging me toch tekeer, volgens mij tot zo'n 30 hertz.
Heb de specsheets van deze subs opgezocht, lopen door tot 100hertz bij gebruik van v-dosc en arcs systemen.
Maar dan rijst bij mij de vraag: hoe kan dit? De array topkasten beginnen toch pas bij 500 hertz of hoger?
En dan nog snap ik de keuze van deze opstelling niet, zoals je ziet is er plek genoeg voor een subline, wat de spreiding normaal egaler maakt, en je bovendien geen delay nodig hebt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Die kastjes zijn inderdaad als front-fill bedoeld en dat werkt ook prima.
De sub opstelling hoeft niet perse een end-fire te zijn, kan ook een cardoide opstelling zijn bedoeld om het sub naar achteren zoveel mogelijk uit te doven.
V-Dosc toppen beginnen al bij 40Hz, meer dan laag genoeg om aan te sluiten op de subs.

----------


## Ericsamandj

40 hertz voor een array top, ik dacht dat zulke lage frequenties niet mogelijk waren met gebruik van waveguides.
Het klonk iig als een klok.

----------


## MusicXtra

Die wave-guide is alleen voor de hoogdrivers, een V-Dosc top bevat daarnaast ook nog 4*7" en 2*15".

----------


## djspeakertje

Zo ziet een V-dosc er van binnen uit:



Tussen de 4*7" (de gele conussen) zit de waveguide. 

Het verschil tussen een "sub-line" (physical/virtual subwoofer arc) en een end-fired/Cardioid Sub Array (CSA) is de mate van uitdoving (en dus geluidsniveaureductie).

Bij een subwoofer arc krijg je meer spreiding aan de voorkant, maar blijft er aan de achterkant veel laag over:


Bij een end-fired opstelling zoals in de foto (aangenomen dat er alleen subs links en rechts staan) heb je rond 1 frequentie uitdoving, bij de rest minder, maar je hebt wel meer geluidsdruk aan de voorkant, en alle subs staan aan de voorkant in fase, wat meer punch en strakker laag op schijnt te leveren. (wie weet gaan we dat volgende week bevestigen/ontkrachten bij Mac):


Bij een CSA opstelling zoals in de foto heb je uitdoving over het hele frequentiespectrum van de sub, maar minder SPL aan de voorkant, en de subs staan wel allemaal in fase, maar de (achterste) helft loopt 1 hele golfvorm achter, waardoor het laag minder strak en punchy zou klinken:



Hieronder nog een keer CSA en End-Fired, maar dan op 80Hz.
End-Fired:


CSA: 




Hopelijk is het zo wat duidelijker.
Met de opstelling zoals in de foto kan je dus zowel een CSA als een End-Fired opstelling creëren door andere processing toe te passen.


Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

> 40 hertz voor een array top, ik dacht dat zulke lage frequenties niet mogelijk waren met gebruik van waveguides.
> Het klonk iig als een klok.



eh, als je je banaan maar lang genoeg maakt ( en fatsoenlijk timet) heb je in principe geen sub nodig. waveguides beginnen ook pas rond die 400, 500 hz, en nog hoger, maar das voor mid-hoog en top-hoog. 

die 12" ernaast doen in principe genoeg om naar beneden door te kunnen ( afhankelijk van kast filtering, poorten etc  etc) tot 20 hz.

----------


## MusicXtra

En dan komen we bij het bestaansrecht van de K1sub, in feite een topkast zonder mid en hoog sectie, puur bedoelt om de array lengte zo groot te maken dat deze ook vanaf 40 Hz al lekker bundelt.

----------


## djspeakertje

Meteen even een vraagje dan: Vanaf welke lengte bundelt die array ook op 40Hz? Moet dan de hele array domweg langer zijn dan de golflengte van 40Hz? (8,6mtr) Of is de halve golflengte genoeg?


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Daan, dit werkt exact gelijk aan een sub array alleen dan in het verticale vlak, vanaf 120º faseverschuiving begint de uitdoving en dus de bundeling. Dat houdt dus in dat wanneer de totale array langer is dan 1/3 van de weer te geven golflengte de bundeling begint. Bij 50 Hz is dat dus ruim 2 meter, hoe langer de array des te sterker die bundeling wordt.
Dat is dus ook een van de redenen dat een kleine line-array niet goed meekomt in het laag, 6 kastjes van een 8"  systeem zijn net 1,5 meter lang en zullen bij 100Hz nog praktisch omnidirectioneel zijn. 16K1 toppen met 4 K1 subs erboven zijn totaal 9 meter lang, dan gebeurd er dus wel wat in het laag, qua bundeling.
Zie dat je aardig los gaat met Mapp-online, probeer dit maar eens te simuleren met verschillende array lengtes en verschillende frequenties.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## djspeakertje

Ja, ik gebruik Mapp voornamelijk om subs te simuleren (beetje hobby geworden onderhand, klooien met sub setups), maar ik ga zeker e.e.a. proberen.


Daan

----------


## Ericsamandj

Dus als ik het goed begrijp kom je met een line array ook zonder subs goed weg, mits de banaan lang genoeg is?

----------


## MusicXtra

@Daan, het is gewoon met subs simuleren maar dan in het verticale vlak, resultaat is exact gelijk.
@Eric, ook bij een enkele kast komt er al dik sub uit een 15" line-array maar om het bij lage frequenties ook als line-array te laten werken moet de array lang zijn.
Hier heb ik er een heel stuk over geschreven.

----------


## djspeakertje

En mits de kasten laag genoeg gaan. Als de frequentierespons van je kastje 90Hz-19.000Hz (-3dB) is ga je de 40Hz nooit halen. 

@MusicXtra: Wat stom, het is inderdaad precies een subarray. Nooit bij stilgestaan dat dit dus ook voor line-arrays en in ook voor conventionele systemen geldt. (bij conventioneel zal het zelfs verticaal én horizontaal zijn afhankelijk van het formaat van de cluster)


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Uiteraard moeten de kasten de frequenties wel weer kunnen geven anders haal je het met 100 kastjes onder elkaar nog steeds niet, dat leek me te logisch om apart te vermelden. :Cool:

----------


## Ericsamandj

Even een schopje, Ben me nu eens wat aan t verdiepen in mn processor.
Deze is ooit voor mij afgesteld door een behulpzame collega maar wil dit toch ook zelf kunnen nu er een speciale setup op komt te staan met Carnaval.
Ik wil het volgende combineren op een wagen:

2 x synq rs212b toppen op synq 2k2
2x master audio m15 toppen/floormonitor op synq 1k0
4x bose 802 toppen                                 op synq 1k0 (andere)
2 x g sub.                                              allebei apart op een aav4001plus gebrugd.


Nu krijg ik het instellen van de x overs en ook een eventuele delay wel zelf voor elkaar maar zou ik in dit geval ook met fasedraaiingen moeten werken? heb werkelijk geen idee of het nodig is aangezien alle speakers reflex kasten zijn, of heeft dit er niet mee te maken? en is een vertraging van 50 cm echt hoorbaar, of krijg ik dan al meteen uitdoving?
Dit omdat de afstand tussen de speakers niet exact te meten is.

----------

